# Color help?



## Starfursketches (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm currently finalizing colors for my sona, but I can't decide on a hair/mane color?

(I'm working on a new ref but for now this is all I have
www.furaffinity.net: My (bad quality) Fursona Ref~ by Starfursketches

She's a maned wild dog/Hyena with a bone mask, fur colors are brown (dark brown muzzle) with black spots, one white tipped ear and the other black.

I kind of want something bright, not something that just naturally blends in- All ideas are welcome!


----------



## Zyren_EX (Jun 26, 2017)

One can never go wrong with blue... or at least to my opinion haha ^_^ I love blue, especially as an accent color.
Course purple or green would look awesome too. All three contrast nicely against brown tones.


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

Zyren_EX said:


> One can never go wrong with blue... or at least to my opinion haha ^_^ I love blue, especially as an accent color.
> Course purple or green would look awesome too. All three contrast nicely against brown tones.



Thanks! I'll experiment with those- :3


----------



## Cybrid (Jun 26, 2017)

Have you thought about the different shades of red? I think some go well with different shades of brown. :3


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 26, 2017)

When in doubt, create a bunch of samples.
To be honest, considering the rest of your colours are so neutral, you could really pick any colour for the hair and it would work - though (as you've already said you wanted) brighter colours would definitely be best.
Personally think Magenta, Cyan or Yellow look the best, but it's really your call. And there are no rules saying you have to stick with the colour forever - hair dye is a thing that exists, after all. My 'sona's hair used to be green.


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> When in doubt, create a bunch of samples.
> To be honest, considering the rest of your colours are so neutral, you could really pick any colour for the hair and it would work - though (as you've already said you wanted) brighter colours would definitely be best.
> Personally think Magenta, Cyan or Yellow look the best, but it's really your call. And there are no rules saying you have to stick with the colour forever - hair dye is a thing that exists, after all. My 'sona's hair used to be green.




I barely saw the picture you attached to your response- thank you so much that really helped! And you're right, hair dye does exist. I'll experiment a bit with colors!


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

Cybrid said:


> Have you thought about the different shades of red? I think some go well with different shades of brown. :3



I could try that, I have quite a bit to experiment with now! XD


----------



## KittenCozy (Jun 26, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> When in doubt, create a bunch of samples.
> To be honest, considering the rest of your colours are so neutral, you could really pick any colour for the hair and it would work - though (as you've already said you wanted) brighter colours would definitely be best.
> Personally think Magenta, Cyan or Yellow look the best, but it's really your call. And there are no rules saying you have to stick with the colour forever - hair dye is a thing that exists, after all. My 'sona's hair used to be green.


This is what I always do when designing/redesigning characters!
Starfursketches, my first impression was to go with cyan, like blue fire or electricity.


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

KittenCozy said:


> This is what I always do when designing/redesigning characters!
> Starfursketches, my first impression was to go with cyan, like blue fire or electricity.




I never really thought about that until today, it really is an awesome idea. And thanks for the idea! That could look cool!


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 26, 2017)

I second everything already said and encourage you to remember that you don't have to have single color hair. Do an ombre, section your color, play around with stripes, or go full rainbow if you want to be really bright!

Just have fun with it


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> When in doubt, create a bunch of samples.
> To be honest, considering the rest of your colours are so neutral, you could really pick any colour for the hair and it would work - though (as you've already said you wanted) brighter colours would definitely be best.
> Personally think Magenta, Cyan or Yellow look the best, but it's really your call. And there are no rules saying you have to stick with the colour forever - hair dye is a thing that exists, after all. My 'sona's hair used to be green.



I tried using your refs as a base for _*this *_but it's so hard using a laptop mousepad to draw XD
I think pink tips would be fitting, but for a main hair color I really don't know. Maybe black?


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 26, 2017)

Starfursketches said:


> I tried using your refs as a base for _*this *_but it's so hard using a laptop mousepad to draw XD
> I think pink tips would be fitting, but for a main hair color I really don't know. Maybe black?


Gimme a sec, I'll try and make a cleaner mock-up for you


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 26, 2017)

This any help?

I think the black and pink definitely works well actually, having a little bit of black in the hair would probably be useful to help tie it into the rest of the character, as now that I think about it just having a bright pink on it's own could cause the hair to clash with the other neutral colours. The pink and cyan one looks pretty neat too though...


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> This any help?



Yeah that's what I was thinking! (Thank you for the picture by the way )
I might end up using that honestly, though we'll see!


----------



## kidchameleon (Jun 26, 2017)

If you'd like, I could throw you together a portrait? I'm planning on doing a bunch over the next few days, so if that's something that'd interest you just leave a link to your best reference on this thread -> forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Looking for some practice and I'll add you to my queue  Happy to help either way


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> If you'd like, I could throw you together a portrait? I'm planning on doing a bunch over the next few days, so if that's something that'd interest you just leave a link to your best reference on this thread -> forums.furaffinity.net: Free Art: - Looking for some practice and I'll add you to my queue  Happy to help either way


 
I'll definitely toss something your way! Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Royn (Jun 26, 2017)

Peuse and veridian, with a splash of magenta.


----------



## Starfursketches (Jun 26, 2017)

Royn said:


> Peuse and veridian, with a splash of magenta.


Thanks for the input! I'll throw it together and see what I think :3


----------

